
Turnaround: Marissa Mayer's First 300 Days As Yahoo's CEO - kylelibra
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/19/turnaround-marissa-mayers-first-300-days-as-yahoos-ceo/?fromcat=all
======
kylelibra
Is it accurate that she is the second longest tenured CEO after just 300 days?
That can't be right, can it?

~~~
kylelibra
Update: found this list

Marissa Mayer (2012–present)

Ross Levinsohn Interim (2012)

Scott Thompson (2012)

Tim Morse Interim (2011–2012)

Carol Bartz (2009–2011)

Jerry Yang (2007–2009)

Terry Semel (2001–2007)

Timothy Koogle (1995–2001)

